
Technology is changing HR in companies - InfoMart
http://www.infomart-usa.com/linkedin.com/pulse/hr-ai-6-changes-bring-your-process-tammy-cohen-phr-shrm-cp/
======
kartikkumar
> AI will streamline data entry procedures, track employees’ moods, and map
> the physical movements of hands and bodies to scientifically configure the
> most productive day for each employee.

I cannot think of many things more horrific. It's not AI that scares me, it's
people. The nonchalance with which this sentence is woven into a buzzword-
dominated article shocks me to the core.

People are truly horrific.

~~~
noxToken
This stuck out for me as well. Companies who forget the human element of their
employees will be racing against bullshit KPIs where the employees are
bullshitting their KPIs to gain freedom. Heat sensors under desk? Throw a hand
warmer in the chair. Not making enough commits? Time to break down commits
even further.

It's a game that won't net any positives, and I can't imagine any place but
the bleakest of corporations attempting to implement this type of crap.

------
ntkachov
>I believe AI and IoT won’t replace HR professionals.

This article was clearly written by a Neural Net trained against buzzwords.

